# My knives



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Mar 12, 2017)

At the top from left to right: Konosuke HD2 240mm Gyuto, Xerxes Custom San Mai 210mm Gyuto, Teruyasu Fujiwara Denka 210mm Gyuto, Hohenmoorer Y1 200mm, Herder K5 180mm, Shiro Kamo Kamo-to Santoku 165mm, Watanabe Petty 120mm, Maserin fileting knife, Güde big cooking knife 260mm, Schanz Custom Breadknife 270mm
at the bottom: 6x Atelier Perceval 9.47 Steak knives, Schanz Buckels, Watanabe Mukimono, Deglon Oyster knife











Greetings,
Josef


----------



## daveb (Mar 12, 2017)

Beep,Beep, whatcha selling? 

My "What's New" box seems to be full. May you live with the smell of camels forever on your tongue....:groucho:


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't wanna sell, i wanna buy 

And i know the 50 post rule... Sry for the spamming but i just wanted to a open a Buy-Thread. And at least i posted my collection. I hope this is ok.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 12, 2017)

Whereabouts in Bavaria are you Josef?


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 12, 2017)

No Herders? Not even one?


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 12, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> No Herders? Not even one?



You need more coffee .... or glasses [emoji6][emoji109]&#127995;


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 12, 2017)

Haha... woops sorry. I guess the list was so long that I skipped one. I guess I was looking for them between the paring knives. Always thought that's where they excelled.


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 12, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Haha... woops sorry. I guess the list was so long that I skipped one. I guess I was looking for them between the paring knives. Always thought that's where they excelled.



I think the Parers and the 1922 are the go-to Herders, yes. I love the Mini Yatagan Parer ....


----------



## Customfan (Mar 13, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> I think the Parers and the 1922 are the go-to Herders, yes. I love the Mini Yatagan Parer ....



;-)

Love the copper bolster Josef! :spin chair:


----------

